# Haverville, NH MBN contest



## yankeerob (Aug 5, 2008)

the only one in the northeast. Winner goes to Memphis in May. We are there!

http://cohase.org/wholehog/

-rob


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2008)

FINALLY!

A great time smoking and well within reach! But, I am all tied up with building my house!

Good to see that there are some Vermonters into this thing! Hopefully this event will repeat next year!

Thanks for posting this, YankeeRob!

Cheers!


----------

